# Any tuesday night crit practice in the LA area?



## newspeed00 (Feb 3, 2007)

Im new to LA and kind of a noob to road riding. I wanted to get some crit riding done unofficially to get my skills up to par and get a feel of where i stand against others.

Most other cities i have been to have always had a tuesday night get together where guys just punish each other for fun.. anything like that exist in the LA area (preferably central LA)?

Any other suggestions on getting group riding skills when you dont know anyone to ride with?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

newspeed00 said:


> Im new to LA and kind of a noob to road riding. I wanted to get some crit riding done unofficially to get my skills up to par and get a feel of where i stand against others.
> 
> Most other cities i have been to have always had a tuesday night get together where guys just punish each other for fun.. anything like that exist in the LA area (preferably central LA)?
> 
> Any other suggestions on getting group riding skills when you dont know anyone to ride with?


I think your best bet will be the Rose Bowl "training" rides they do. Tuesday night sounds familiar, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/grouprides.htm

The Torrance Crit ride is much more crit than the Rosebowl.. or I'd just go to which ever is closest to you.


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

Bud's ride (on the socal website also) on Wednesdays is also a hammerfest, but it's not really a crit either.


----------



## newspeed00 (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tips... The socal website above is exactly what i was looking for.. Hammerfests are just fine with me for now until i can get my skills up to par.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

El dorado, which is put on by CBR is an actual USCF race in which you can get points, but is treated much more lightly than a real race by the riders. It's got really cheap entry fees, and is a great place to try out tactics and learn what it's like to "race" which is a lot different than just going fast. If you're looking for actual crit practice, this is the way to go.
The rose bowl is good, but it's more of a fast group ride than anything. No real "attacks", no team work, just fast tempo. You're not going to learn anything here, other than going fast hurts. Great ride to get motor pacing done in though and increase fitness. 
Buds is a little better, but it's still not a "race" per se, it's also got a few hills which none of the other do. Probably the best workout out of all of them because of the hills, smaller pack, and slightly higher pace. 
Torrance is pretty good as well, and if eldorado is not what you're looking for this ride would be the distant second as far as racing is concerned. 
Though, keep in mind, all of these will be shutting down soon as the season winds down and won't start up again until the beginning of next season.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh, and scnca.com is another great website that has more races and results up than socalcycling. It also has the so cal cup points on there, though it doesn't have the training rides or the forums.


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

And if you're looking for TT's in socal, there are a few more listed at http://www.socalttseries.com/


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

+1 for TORRANCE crit .... very very fast... rosebowl is an ok training ride.. but torrance is a great training ride....


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

I always felt it was the other way round.Torrance is a mess.Or at least was the last time i was there,in the winter it was dark.


----------

